# New clutch won't disengage



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I initially posted this in the transmission thread but didn't get much... I'll try here.

I installed the clutch (SB Stage III Endurance) the other day and the car started fine there was no issues, i was rather surprised on how quiet it sounded (Wow what a pedal difference!!! there is a clutch in there now). The reason for that I am guessing is that the clutch was not disengaged. I tried to shift into reverse *Crunch*...this was all at 4:30 this morning. So i gave up for the night and will try to bleed it today and look at the shift linkage to make sure it is adjusted properly. I tried to pump the clutch a bunch last night but still no luck. None of the gates would open for any other gear either (when the car was running). Hopefully the slave isn't blown or yet leaking into the bell housing.

If that doesn't work, I've been looking and people suggest starting it in gear and trying it with that. Drive around with light speed and pump the clutch a lot.

should I take the slave out and pump the clutch or is that bad for it? I inspected it before i put everything back together and it looked fine. I will check the brake fluid levels again to see if it is leaking.

Thanks for any input. 



So today I bled the entire system (swapped fluid).... and the same thing happened. Couldn't get it into any gear. It felt the same as it did earlier when I had the car off. Now i did not adjust the cables on the transmission as I don't think that would do much... But i guess that is my next step. I didn't see anything wrong with the slave. I took it out and inspected it. No leaks, could it still have failed? I am out of ideas here and really need my car back.... Suggestions?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

My guess would be a linkage problem. Did you get them back on in the right order? Could be the problem.


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

Do a quick search for South Bend Clutch Issues. Sounds like your problem is identical to what many other users are reporting recently.

Here is one of them: http://golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32317


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Hmmm... I don't really know what to say except mine is worse then these. I can't even get it into gear period


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

i didn't take the time to read more than a page of the Southbend thread posted above. i'm so tired of Southbend's issues, and i'm not surprised at all that people have had problems with one of their products. they've had numerous quality issues over the years consisting of bad batches and whatnot. i bought a southbend OFE HD for my Audi Ultrasport and after 12K miles the clutch started to go, and i never beat on the car. and about a year before i bought my SB, they had a large number of them fail within the Audi crowd. problem was supposedly fixed so i went ahead and bought one because people liked them. regardless, going with SB was a mistake IMO. 

good luck getting everything resolved, hopefully it's not the product itself. sounds like it's an issue with the synchro's. i'm going to need a new clutch in the next few months myself, but i'm going to stay away from SB.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

LampyB said:


> i didn't take the time to read more than a page of the Southbend thread posted above. i'm so tired of Southbend's issues, and i'm not surprised at all that people have had problems with one of their products. they've had numerous quality issues over the years consisting of bad batches and whatnot. i bought a southbend OFE HD for my Audi Ultrasport and after 12K miles the clutch started to go, and i never beat on the car. and about a year before i bought my SB, they had a large number of them fail within the Audi crowd. problem was supposedly fixed so i went ahead and bought one because people liked them. regardless, going with SB was a mistake IMO.
> 
> good luck getting everything resolved, hopefully it's not the product itself. sounds like it's an issue with the synchro's. i'm going to need a new clutch in the next few months myself, but i'm going to stay away from SB.



The transmission only had 15K on it but an LSD was just installed. But why would it grind if the clutch was disengage though... shouldn't the trans be free to do what it wants when the clutch pedal is in?... It's just really annoying.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah you may be right. a problem with the synchro's would generally just cause an issue with getting the shifter into gear instead of the crunching sound. unfortunately i haven't replaced a clutch myself yet (will be doing so soon though), so i can't provide further feedback. if you can't get the shifter into certain gears though, it does sound like a synchro could be off...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Input shaft had any weight on it while installing? That could be something. check the slave cylinder


----------



## shiftking (Oct 13, 2011)

*Is there a bleed valve to the slave? do u have any pedal at all? how are u bleeding it?*

Is there a bleed valve to the slave? do u have any pedal at all? how are u bleeding it?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I really dont like all this stuff Ive been hearin lately from people with Southbend clutches. I was looking into one myself but I think Im gonna go with a different company after hearing about all these problems you guys are having with their clutch kits. Deffinately isnt going to bode well for their business.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Clutchmasters! Fx400 its epic. Lightweight steel flywheel and all is well! Bleed the slave its very simple...but I'd recommend a power bleeder. Makes it much quicker...
I've not had a SINGLE issue with my clutchmasters set up... Why nobody goes their route is beyond me. 

Its a rebuilt/beefed up Sachs pressure plate and ceramic 4 puck disc, search around and very few people have issues with clutchmasters


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

Anile_eight said:


> Hmmm... I don't really know what to say except mine is worse then these. I can't even get it into gear period


It is the same issue. Contact SBC for a refund ASAP. SBC has provided "silent" refunds for others with the same issues. I'd assume that they are taking that approach to save them from having to compensate for installation/un-installation costs.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

shiftking said:


> Is there a bleed valve to the slave? do u have any pedal at all? how are u bleeding it?


Yea, it does and I have a power bleeder. I had it open for about 40 seconds. i'll try to re-adjust the cables tonight.

The only thing that is weird is that I have really good pedal feel.... It is noticeably stiffer then stock and relatively smooth.:what:


----------



## shiftking (Oct 13, 2011)

:screwy:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Well I tried again today and still the clutch will not disengage. And no word from SB clutches yet...


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

my buddy is on his 3rd SB clutch for his Cummins in only two years. He has the double disc rated up to 900ftlbs and hes running around 7-800ftlbs and he RARELY has the boost turned up to that. His first clutch went in just 12k mi and the second one disintegrated on itself when it was first installed (by a certified shop). He just had this past one sent out and this time SB installed the clutch so we will see how this one holds up.

Let me also add that he doesnt do any truck pulls or heavy towing


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Yea... im not liking forward to next week...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Its really looking like user error. Have you locked your Trans in place with the lever? Locked the shifter under the boot? Then adjusted the cables?


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I locked the shifter to install and uninstall. I adjusted the cables on the shifter with it unlocked. I have not touched the cables under the shifter.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You must lock the Trans in place with the black lever, then lock the shifter in place with a huge nail or something. Then release the cable connections. Allow the cables to rest then click them back in place. If you don't do this, you're not actually setting the correct throw and side to side movement. Also check out all of your brackets that the cables attach to, did you switch cables on accident?


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> You must lock the Trans in place with the black lever, then lock the shifter in place with a huge nail or something. Then release the cable connections. Allow the cables to rest then click them back in place. If you don't do this, you're not actually setting the correct throw and side to side movement. Also check out all of your brackets that the cables attach to, did you switch cables on accident?


yea... i figured that out between the video and the bentley manual. Still the same issue. the slave will be replaced shortly


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Any luck/news?


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I replaced the slave and bled it per the manual. I could still go through al of the gears with the car off, but I stilcouldnt get the clutch disengaged... still wont go into any gears when the car is on. Ill be taking into the local shop soon as I'm out of ideas...


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

Anile_eight said:


> I replaced the slave and bled it per the manual. I could still go through al of the gears with the car off, but I stilcouldnt get the clutch disengaged... still wont go into any gears when the car is on. Ill be taking into the local shop soon as I'm out of ideas...


Why are you resistant to the fact that it is the SouthBend clutch?


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I haven't said its not the SB clutch... but I have been talking to them. They think its a bent disk and they are blaming it on me. I don't feel like dropping the trans again so im handing it off to a local shop. Hopefully I can figure this out


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Bent input shaft? That's why I asked if you allowed ANY weight to be left on it. Or there may be a bent disc, bad throw bearing out installation?


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

Anile_eight said:


> I haven't said its not the SB clutch... but I have been talking to them. They think its a bent disk and they are blaming it on me. I don't feel like dropping the trans again so im handing it off to a local shop. Hopefully I can figure this out


Feel free to cite ALL of the other threads that describe similar issues.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

JohnnyDrama said:


> Feel free to cite ALL of the other threads that describe similar issues.


yea, sadly i've seen a bunch more pop up then I'd like to see... I will wait for what the shop says and I will go from there. Thanks for all of your input guys!


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Well I dropped it off today and hopefully ill hear something in the next couple or days... thanks for the input guys.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Anile_eight said:


> Well I dropped it off today and hopefully ill hear something in the next couple or days... thanks for the input guys.


Let us know how it goes m8!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

hopefully it will be SB faut...


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I agree, ill keep everyone updated. Thanks


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I heard back from the shop....

The throwout bearing was pressed against the clutch some how and not against the pressure plate. It was wedged in there some how. Therefore when the slave cylinder pressed again the clutch fork, it had no where to go. So the new on I just put in there, blew it's seals as the pressure had to go somewhere... He also said the master cylinder most likely was not pushing out the correct pressure either. It has 85xxx on it that was my next thing I was going to do but didn't feel like getting dirty again.

He also mentioned that he doesn't feel that the master cylinder has enough force to disengage the stage III Endurance clutch. As it requires around 2x that of the stock. thoughts? Anyone else have this set up or something similar? If that is the case I'll just swap out the Stage III Endurance disk for the Stage III Endurance. Thoughts again?

Thanks guys, hopefully i'll have my car by this weekend.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I believe I said throwout bearing issue... Maybe I thought it. But I can tell you my stage 4 clutch has zero issues with the pressure. Unless you've got a clutch pressure plate that isn't modified...and is just heavier. Most pp's are modified to where the input is lightened but the pressure us r much higher... Clutchmasters modifies Sachs pressure plates they hold 400 percent more torque, but require little more pedal pressure. Your mechanic may not understand modern clutch building. Its a simple lever/fulcrum modification


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> Bent input shaft? That's why I asked if you allowed ANY weight to be left on it. Or there may be a bent disc, bad throw bearing out installation?


Yup right here bad throw out install...


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Yup right here bad throw out install...


 I don't know how it was a bad throwout bearing install... It physically should not be able to fit inside the fingers for the pressure plate.. it's larger. So i have no clue how it got in there. 

Anyways, the shop got it back together and was able to drive it... kinda. He says it is still no fully releasing. I gave them Andy's info at SB and they are talking. He thinks it's either something with the pressure plate or it maybe the wrong flywheel, as he has seen that number come up for a TDI fly wheel.....:banghead: some more waiting i guess... EFFF!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow what a total screw up... Hoping you get a true solution. Its not your fault!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow... 

hopefully it all gets sorted soon


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Yea, its been almost 3 weeks now... just to clarfy, the throwout bearing was presses against the clutch fork and not the PP fingers. I sent my old clutch to SB so Andy could measure it exactly and see if there is any difference.... hopefully good news shortly.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Seems like maybe wrong t/o bearing. I know per Bentley manual luk clutches require a specific PP, and Sachs require another. Maybe they sent a Sachs unit and you're running luk.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Seems like maybe wrong t/o bearing. I know per Bentley manual luk clutches require a specific PP, and Sachs require another. Maybe they sent a Sachs unit and you're running luk.


 That's a thought... I'll ask them and see what they say.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Anile_eight, you up in Canada doing this or Daytona? Just wondering as I know some of the shops up in the Guelph area. :beer:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Anile_eight, you up in Canada doing this or Daytona? Just wondering as I know some of the shops up in the Guelph area. :beer:


 In Daytona. 

Update, they received my clutch assembly and it is withint 0.04" of spec with their kit. They are overnighting a Stage II PP and hopefully I'll get better news tomorrow or wed.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

PP dropped off at 10:30AM... Hope for the best tomorrow...


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

*ZOMG IT'S DONE!!!* 

lol.. I just got a call from the shop and they said they just got back from the test drive and it all works great! I will be picking it up later today. Thanks for your input guys! I guess the hydraulic systems wasn't strong enough to disengage the Stage III pressure plate. I'll get a better idea when i get down there.:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Well i drove over to Tampa last evening ~125 miles but it was mostly highway driving. I did notice under partial throttle (~35%-45%) giving probably 80% of the torque it would slip, I first noticed it getting onto the interstate. I have not pushed it hard at all, I know i still need to brake it in. It was only somewhat worrisome, but I know i still have a bunch of miles to brake it in. 

My only big issue right now is that it cost me $1300+ to fix everything. I will take responsibility for the first transmission install ~$500 but i refuse to take responsibility and get stuck with the second charge. That I am not very happy! I certainly want to get some of it back as there is no reason why the Stage III pressure plate they supplied should not have worked. I emailed them and i'll see what happens. What are your guys thoughts? 

Thanks again for the help guys!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

are you currently in tampa?? 

how long will you spend there?? 

i'm going there tomorrow!


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Yea im in wesley chapel til Sunday morning. 

SB response: they'll look at the PP when they get it.


----------



## Sams a4 (Sep 11, 2019)

hey i just intalled a new south bend and right off the bat i cant disengage, no leaks in my system and im just stumped. what was wrong with your car and what was the fix?


----------

